

Meet the Couple Who Could Be the First Humans to Travel to Mars - danielhonigman
http://www.wired.com/2014/07/paragon-profile/

======
dekhn
Is there a Betteridge's Law for headlines which are so vague that they could
be true, without it being significant? I mean, every couple (and individual)
in the world could be the first humans to travel to Mars, so it's sort of a
weak statement. hgow about "Meet the couple which is the most likely to be the
first humans to travel to mars"

